# DIY Aiptasia Zapper at work



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

After trying to figure out how to get rid of my bad Aiptasia outbreak I decided to try a DIY Aiptaisa zapper from instructions found online. Here it is at work. (click on picture for video)



If interested I can post my step by step proceedure on how I made it.

As you can see it does "melt" them down to a ball of goo, and judging by the green chromis swimming near by does not hurt the fish. I did notice though that the bubles from it did shrink up my zoas when they directly touched them.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

i had an aiptasia outbreak last week - i added to peppermint shrimp and had none by morning.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take that you buggers!!! Cool tool.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*shrimp*

I would have got some pepermint shrimp but in the tank that was bad they would have not lasted to long, have a bamboo shark and 2 eels that may eat them. I did get two bergia nubranchs (sp) hoping they would multiply and take care of problem but havent seen them since adding (to my refugium with aiptaisia)


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Chewie said:


> I would have got some pepermint shrimp but in the tank that was bad they would have not lasted to long, have a bamboo shark and 2 eels that may eat them. I did get two bergia nubranchs (sp) hoping they would multiply and take care of problem but havent seen them since adding (to my refugium with aiptaisia)


in the same boat, except more eel & wrasse see expensive food with pep shrimp. was thinking about the nudibranches, some for sale in van on canreef 
though i only got like 7 or 8 of those **ckers. 
though i just might grab some apistaia x, stuff is awesome, beats anything


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I used Aiptasia X on the 3 I had in my tank and don't see anymore, after months.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

fishykisses said:


> i had an aiptasia outbreak last week - i added to peppermint shrimp and had none by morning.


must of been a heck of a shrimp!..


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

and yes, plz post the step be step guide


----------

